
Why does America lose its head over 'terror' but ignore its daily gun deaths?  - Charlesmigli
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/apr/21/boston-marathon-bombs-us-gun-law
======
bdfh42
I think that the thing we Europeans (and us Brits in particular) often fail to
grasp is that the USA is a very foreign country. I love my visits there and my
US friends but it does not take a long stay for you to run into things that
seem "incomprehensible" and you start saying to yourself "that cant be right".

However it works the other way too. We fail to deal properly with things like
the right to free speech - and our USA cousins find that pretty
incomprehensible - surely a fundamental freedom.

There are some huge cultural differences - made more difficult sometimes to
understand because of the vast common components of shared culture.

~~~
zurn
The collective failure of governments (and voters) to address CO2 emissions is
more loony by many orders of magnitude than guns or traffic. And this even
with international institutions (WTO & UN) that could be used to goad
everybody to fall in line.

For future generations, the hysteria about terrorism while ignoring the the
more serious threats will look baffling.

------
signalsignal
In the US gun suicides outnumber gun homocides, so the gun control advocates
add them together and call it gun violence to inflate the numbers for
political reasons.

~~~
jsilence
People killing themselved don't count?

Are you even listening to yourself?

~~~
signalsignal
I never claimed suicides don't count, so I have no idea what you are referring
to.

------
awjr
I know this seems odd, but are we not, all as a society, doing the same thing
with vehicle related deaths?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-
re...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-
related_death_rate)

So the UK 'allows' 2222 deaths to occur (USA - 33808) as they perceive the
benefit of vehicles to be worth that cost.

The USA does the same with guns.

